# What is the best way to have gay sex?



## esq (Jun 7, 2012)

What is the best way to have gay sex? 

How much of a hurdle is anal sex for the young and/or inexperienced? 

Is there anal penetration at every session? Do you ever just want to cuddle? 

Is it better to have a big dick or a small dick? 

Is oral sex always a good thing? 

Do you prefer girly boys, muscle guys, or fat hairy guys? Do you try all of them? 

How common is it to be promiscuous? 

Are you all fabulous? 

Are there any angry, aggressive gay men? 

Can I tell that you are gay? 

Are men better than women if you've tried both?


----------



## EmileeArsenic (Jun 8, 2012)

I am neither male nor homosexual, but I would have to assume that the answers to these questions vary from individual to individual.

As for the "How can you tell?" questions, it's kind of silly to ask someone how they know they're attracted to one thing and not the other if they haven't tried both. It's like asking "how do you know you prefer owning cats to owning dogs if you haven't owned both?" or "how do you know you don't enjoy sexual blood play if you haven't tried it?" You just kind of... know... what you're attracted to and someone who identifies as gay or lesbian knows they find themselves attracted to other members of the same sex just like heterosexual men just know they're not attracted to other men. They identify who gets them all riled up and who causes them to have certain feelings. I highly doubt most really went through an exploratory period the way it's percieved where they questioned if they liked women or men. Every homosexual male I've ever known gives the same answer "I just kind of knew" Not everyone needs to test all the options to know which ones they like. 

I know I'm attracted to men even though I've never engaged in consentual sex with another female. I just have no interest in it. I know because I've never been attracted to another woman in any way.

ETA: It just occurred to me that you could be asking these questions for your own sexual exploration. I'd say the best way to approach this if you're interested in having gay sex is to use protection and find someone you find yourself attracted to, let them know your situation and see where it takes you.


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

In the butt!


----------



## Dolorous Haze (Jun 2, 2012)

IN HELL WHERE YOU BELONG.


Heh heh.

But seriously, it's probably down to individual taste. If I were a homosexual male, I could advise you based on what I like, but what I like could be completely different to what would suit you. Just experiment (use protection) and you'll find out what you like best.


----------



## Cosmicsense (Dec 7, 2011)

what what in the butt:






Regards,

cosmicsense


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Are you asking because you've just realized you're gay, or because you've suddenly become curious about it all?


Do not assume that homosexual relationships are that vastly different than heterosexual ones. There are obvious differences, of course, but there are more similarities than differences, imo.

Having known gay men, both personally and through friends, the answer to pretty much everything is the same as if you were asking a straight person about straight sex.


I have a feeling you're just being an ass, though. Some of those questions sound... questionable.


----------



## Particulate (Sep 21, 2012)

esq said:


> What is the best way to have gay sex?


Violently and up the ass



> How much of a hurdle is anal sex for the young and/or inexperienced?


It can be a tremendous hurdle, especially if you're a coward about it. It's going to hurt, you're going to cry, so you'd might as well just man-up and take it.



> Is there anal penetration at every session?


THERE'D BETTER BE



> Do you ever just want to cuddle?


NO



> Is it better to have a big dick or a small dick?


Whoever has the bigger dick gets to be on top, that's my rule.



> Is oral sex always a good thing?


If you're into that, I guess



> Do you prefer girly boys, muscle guys, or fat hairy guys? Do you try all of them?


I prefer guys that don't want to admit that they're gay



> How common is it to be promiscuous?


Well I am but that's because I actually don't like anything other than the act of having sex with other men. Can't really speak for anyone else.



> Are you all fabulous? /QUOTE]
> 
> Pretty much, bitch.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dolorous Haze (Jun 2, 2012)

@Particulate 

I can imagine you being the kind of guy who has an unusually large torture chamber...uh I mean basement and spends a suspiciously large amount of money on bleach, ropes and shovels.

:tongue:


----------



## kaleidoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

LMAO @Dolorous Haze.


----------



## Particulate (Sep 21, 2012)

Dolorous Haze said:


> @_Particulate_
> 
> I can imagine you being the kind of guy who has an unusually large torture chamber...uh I mean basement and spends a suspiciously large amount of money on bleach, ropes and shovels.
> 
> :tongue:



I *DO* have a sex room in the lower level of my house and I've spent a lot of money outfitting, equipping, and remodeling it. My sexuality is a central facet of my overall lifestyle and I set time, money, and effort aside for it just as if it were a hobby because I want my experiences to be ideal.


----------

